# Utah State Park Annual Pass



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Anybody have one of these? I am looking into getting one but I just want to make things clear about it. It says that it gets you into "most state parks". Is there a list that shows what it doesn't get you into? Does it get you into dead horse point state park? What about places like rockport, deer creek, Scofield, east canyon, etc? Also this pass allows you to take in a boat to launch correct?

I have emailed them about this but was hoping to get an answer sooner. Anybody have this pass that can tell me about it?

https://secure.utah.gov/parkspass/main/permit.html


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, it gets you into Dead Horse point (went there this past summer with it) and all of the lakes you listed. I believe the only one it doesn't work for is "This is the Place" park. There may be a museum also that it doesn't work for.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought one every year since I lived across the freeway from Willard Bay. We went to many state parks throughout Utah with our boat and never had a problem. It's a good deal.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

longbow said:


> I bought one every year since I lived across the freeway from Willard Bay. We went to many state parks throughout Utah with our boat and never had a problem. It's a good deal.


And its even a better deal if you are an old fart like me:mrgreen:


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

So it says....

Your Annual Pass provides you, and up to seven guests in the same private vehicle, day-use entrance to most Utah state parks; with these exceptions:

- Valid for one rider/machine at Jordan River OHV State Recreation Area
- Not valid at This Is The Place Heritage Park
- Passes do not cover the Davis County Causeway fee at Antelope Island State Park

Are those the only places that it doesn't work?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I have my lifetime state parks pass as well as national parks pass and love it, doesn't work for Millcreek and a few other local spots but it's worth it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I get one with our cabin HOA, it does indeed work at Scofield. Here is a guy who manages Scofield and Huntington park region he can tell you [email protected]


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Also, it is for day-use. If you want to camp, there will be additional fees for that. But it is good for the day-use of any state park. So you can take your boat to any State Park, launch it, use the parking lots, picnic areas, beaches, etc..... It is a great deal. I've never regretted any money spent on State or National Park passes. ALWAYS money well spent.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is really going to depend on how much you plan on using it. Figure in the day pass cost and if you would spend more on day passes than a year long one then get the yearly pass, if not just go for the day passes.


----------

